# Mailserver (sendmail/fetchmail)



## Spacemonkey (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir daheim einen Mailserver einrichten. Also der Server soll regelmäßig Emails abrufen und sie solange speichern, bis ich mit meinem Rechner Outlook starte und somit die Mails abrufe.
Beim Verschicken soll es gleich laufen, dass heißt ich schicke sie an meinen Mailserver und er schickt sie irgendwann weiter.
Als drittes würde ich gerne Intern mails verschicken können.

Ich weiß das man zum verschicken sendmail bzw ein anderes Prog braucht.
Und zum abholen brauche ich doch fetchmail?

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich noch nicht genau verstanden habe wie das mit dem verschicken der Mails läuft.
Muss ich bei sendmail für jeden Nutzer ein Konto einrichten  über das dann die Mails verschickt werden?

Wäre nett wenn jemand einfach mal kurz was dazu schreiben könnte. ICh verlange auch keine langen Threads.*g*
Das Debian Howto habe ich mir schon angeschaut.

Danke schon mal.

Marc


----------



## Christian Fein (28. April 2004)

Verschick besser weiterhin über den Provider. Du kannst es so einstellen das
sendmail seine ausgehende Mail an den Provider sendet.

Das problem ist viele Mailserverkonfigurationen sperren Mails die von einem lokalen System ohne feste IP um Spam einzudämmen. 
Sprich wenn du über deinen lokalen sendmail verschickst kannst du nicht sicher sein das die Email auch dort ankommt.

Abholen auf dem server per fetchmail ist eine gute Sache für lokale Systeme.
Einsotieren in verschiedene lokale Mailboxen, und dann brauchst du nur einen popd laufen lassen, und deine Leute können sich ihre mail von dem internen Server abholen.


----------



## JohannesR (28. April 2004)

Und, egal was du tust, verwende *nicht* sendmail. Benutz QMail oder Postfix.


----------



## Spacemonkey (29. April 2004)

Danke für die Antworten.

@Johannes

Werde ich machen. Meinst du weil sendmail zu schwierig zum konfigurieren ist und zu viele Sicherheitslöcher hat ohne diverse Patches?

Habe ich das mit fetchmail richtig verstanden:

Ich richte es so ein, dass es von jedem Postfach den ich bei dem Provider habe die Mails abholt und diese mit Hilfe der Empfängeradresse in Postfächer sortiert die auf dem Server laufen.
Nun kann ich diese mit Hilfe von Outlook, usw abrufen.
Muss ich dafür im MUA (Mail User Agent stimmt das?) den Server bei pop einstellen und bei smtp den des Providers?

Und wie läuft das mit lokalen Mails ab? 

Fragen über Fragen.


----------

